
Watch Machine Zone’s CEO freak out a room of media people - puppetmaster3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXBqzpExvrk&feature=youtu.be
======
ReedJessen
"You can't sell water that fast... You need water to live... "

Literal LOL

